# Indoor Greek Enclosure



## HipsterTorts (Aug 22, 2011)

After weeks and weeks of rearraning, changing substrate, experimenting with hay, and experimenting with sphagnum moss I've finally finished my two greeks enclosure.

I didn't want something over the top or crowded so I just tried to keep it as simple as possible. Plus it was super affordable to put together!














Dry Hide:




Humid Hide(Plus Willow sleeping and Indie's tush ) :





The only thing left to do is cap off the corner above the dry hide. I don't even want to imagine Indie climbing over that and falling 3 feet to the floor


----------



## ascott (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks good, and very good on the corner near the hide....that corner freaked me out, but you are already fixing the corner...all good  and they are both adorable....


----------



## HipsterTorts (Aug 22, 2011)

ascott said:


> Looks good, and very good on the corner near the hide....that corner freaked me out, but you are already fixing the corner...all good  and they are both adorable....



Thank you 
The corner scares me lol I wasn't going to put so much dirt up there but it's Willow's favorite spot and she's not big enough to climb over the top yet. Indie on the other hand rarely goes up there but she is big enough to get over it so it still worries me.
I can't decided whether to cap it off or add something to make the wall higher. I'm worried if I only cap it off and she tries to climb over she may still manage to find a way out.


----------



## ascott (Aug 22, 2011)

You may be able to use like a binder (three ring turned inside out so the rings out facing away from the enclosure) and put it up against the entire corner, they should not be able to climb out that spot then....I would really try to get it handled as the moment you feel a moment of "I have time" that is when you will have your worst nightmares come to fruition....in my opinion


----------



## HipsterTorts (Aug 22, 2011)

How does this look:










I never knew my old composition notebooks from freshmen year would be of such use haha 
Do you think this will work until I can go out and get a binder?


----------



## ascott (Aug 22, 2011)

yup....think that will be a fine temporary fix  good job


----------



## HipsterTorts (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for helping me out!


----------



## Guggie (Aug 23, 2011)

I stood up a slate tile from Lowes to ensure our guyzos can't climb off of their basking spot. I'll try to get a pic tonight, if you'd like.


----------



## HipsterTorts (Aug 23, 2011)

Guggie said:


> I stood up a slate tile from Lowes to ensure our guyzos can't climb off of their basking spot. I'll try to get a pic tonight, if you'd like.



Yes please! I'd love to see


----------



## Mao Senpai (Aug 23, 2011)

Hm.. that worries me since your walls are kinda low...mine are excellent climbers so just watch them and make sure they aren't able to climb out. I can see them trying to climb over the thermometer probe or over a plant and inching out hehe. Maybe put a cover over it and such. I recently made one using some thing wood framing and chicken wire to cover it.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## lynnedit (Aug 23, 2011)

Do you have the original lid that came with the enclosure? You could cut most of the inside of the lid out leaving 2 inches along the edges, file down any rough spots, and snap it back on. That way you would have a nice secure edge/cap?


----------



## HipsterTorts (Aug 23, 2011)

Mao Senpai said:


> Hm.. that worries me since your walls are kinda low...mine are excellent climbers so just watch them and make sure they aren't able to climb out. I can see them trying to climb over the thermometer probe or over a plant and inching out hehe. Maybe put a cover over it and such. I recently made one using some thing wood framing and chicken wire to cover it.


The biggest of the two is only 2 inches, she can barely reach the bottom of the thermometer on the cool side What do you keep your greeks in? I'm moving in to a bigger house around the beginning of the new year and plan on making them a proper tortoise table that will also work once they are full grown. 



lynnedit said:


> Do you have the original lid that came with the enclosure? You could cut most of the inside of the lid out leaving 2 inches along the edges, file down any rough spots, and snap it back on. That way you would have a nice secure edge/cap?



That's a really good idea! Thank you


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah, you might have to drill a pilot hole to get started, maybe a couple. Then you need a sturdy pair of tin snips (I think that is what they are called: stubby cutting end, long handle, lol), or a small hack saw. Plastic isn't hard to cut, it is just awkward.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Aug 24, 2011)

I just recently redid their homes since the old one was driving me crazy since I made it in a rush and it was just bleh. The newer thing is cleaner and lighter so I can at least clean properly. It has a little less space but at least it keeps my cats out now lol. But here it goes.


it was just a tub I purchased at lowes for like.. 13 dollars and the little frame sticks was 2-3 dollars and the mesh I had previously and I just stapled the frames together and the mesh to it... it was surprisingly simpler than what I had in my head haha. I am planning on putting something underneath them so it sits up a bit higher but for now this will do...


----------

